# Engines & Empires I: Escape From the Dungeon



## Jack Daniel (Apr 20, 2007)

Current status: *5* out of *6* character sheets have been completed.  This game is now in session.

OOC Thread

Character 1 (Voda Vosa):


```
Zajirlum Dor'Kuzad
1st level Chaotic Dwarf

STR 13 (+1)   AC 11        HP 13         Speed 90' (30')
DEX 12
CON 14 (+1)   To Hit +1    Untrained 17             
CHA 11        Mêlée +2     Trained 11    EXP 14%
INT 13 (+1)   Missile +1   Save 11
WIS 12

Skills: Alertness, Crafting, Demolitions, Research,
   Swimming

Special Abilities: Infravision, Stonecraft +3

Attacks: Open Hand, hit +2 (off-hand -2), dmg 1d4+1
     Improvised Flail, hit +2 (off-hand -2), dmg 1d4+1

Eqipment: Improvised Flail (torch + manacles)

Treasure: None

Background: Zajirlum Dor´Kuzad is a stubborn male dwarf 
with a long, white beard; big hands; and deep, black eyes. 
He often shouts loud curses at God Almighty for anything 
that happens to him.  Holding his great axe and charging 
against his foes with great rage is an image that produces 
fear in anyone in his way.
He goes where he must and does what must be done. He 
is a handy dwarf, able to craft weapons and ammo, and 
skilled in setting traps and blowing things up with explosions. 
Also, he brews one of the best root beers!  Despite all this, 
he is stubborn and loses his temper easily, with catastrophic 
consequences.
Before he decided to travel the world looking for money and 
power, he was a smith in the stone halls of Kazad Grum, a 
dwarven city under a small mountain in the eastern region 
of the Belt, the east-west running mountain range that 
separates Eorland and Eckland.
```

Character 2 (Velmont):


```
Lyhan
1st level Chaotic Faun

STR 12        AC 13        HP 10         Speed 120' (40')
DEX 16 (+2)
CON 14 (+1)   To Hit +1    Untrained 17             
CHA 14 (+1)   Mêlée +1     Trained 11    EXP 14%
INT 15 (+1)   Missile +3   Save 14
WIS 12

Skills: Acrobatics, Alertness, Climbing, Deception,
   Demolitions, Investigation, Jumping, Legerdemain,
   Persuasion, Sabotage, Stealth

Special Abilities: Infravision, Immunity to Ghoul
   Paralysis, Woodcraft +3

Attacks: Open Hand, hit +1 (off-hand -1), dmg 1d3

Equipment: None

Treasure: None

Background: Lyhan is a faun that never fit into his small 
community. He never really liked the natural world and 
the joy of his peers. He always wanted to see the big 
cities, and he finally decided to travel to Pensula City, the 
capital. There, most people ignored him, some didn't like 
him and showed it, and very few welcomed him. That broke 
all his illusions of the city. As time passed, his economy grew 
thin and he started to steal; but he also quickly grew in skill, 
using some prestidigitation tricks he had learned to be of use 
to his skills. One mistake has been to put his feet on thieves' 
guild territory, but the guild (known in the Pensula City
underworld as the Understable Burglars' Guild) decided to 
recruit him and teach him the few skills he needed to become 
a great cat burglar.
```

Character 3 (Lord_Raven88):


```
Dagon
1st level Neutral Mage

STR 10        AC 12        HP 6          Speed 120' (40')
DEX 15 (+1)    
CON 12        To Hit +1    Untrained 17             
CHA 10        Mêlée +1     Trained 11    EXP 14%
INT 16 (+2)   Missile +2   Save 14
WIS 11

Skills: Concentration, Knowledge, Linguistics, 
   Research, Spellcraft, Stealth

Special Abilities: Black Magic, Learn Bonus Spell 10%

Attacks: Open Hand, hit +1 (off-hand -2), dmg 1d2

Equipment: None

Treasure: None

Mana Points, Lv1: 1/1

Spell Book:

Background: Dagon is a gaunt looking human male of 
above average height. Dagon has short cropped raven 
black hair, deep set smoky grey eyes, olive coloured 
skin and a penchant for wearing black.
Dagon is a mercenary, plain and simple.  He isn't interested 
in doing the 'right' thing or fighting the good fight, unless 
he's being rewarded appropriately. 
Dagon's services are availble to highest bidder, but once 
he's accepted a contract he'll carry it through as a matter 
of principle. But he isn't above fleeing if that's what it 
takes to survive.
Dagon's only interests are in increasing his own fortune, 
power, and knowledge.
```

Character 4 (Jemal):


```
Kel Vorath
1st level Neutral Mage

STR 14 (+1)   AC 12        HP 5          Speed 120' (40')
DEX 13 (+1)    
CON  8 (-1)   To Hit +1    Untrained 17             
CHA 15 (+1)   Mêlée +2     Trained 11    EXP 14%
INT 16 (+2)   Missile +2   Save 14
WIS 12

Skills: Alertness, Concentration, Knowledge, Persuasion, 
   Performance, Spellcraft

Special Abilities: Black Magic, Learn Bonus Spell 10%

Attacks: Open Hand, hit +2 (off-hand -1), dmg 1d2+1

Equipment: None

Treasure: None

Mana Points, Lv1: 1/1

Spell Book:

Background: Kel was born with a gift, and as he grew 
older was encouraged by his father (His mother having 
died during childbirth) to develop it, and he has done 
so to this day. He seeks Power and knowledge, and 
has learned a number of techniques to gain both. Kel 
is still a young man, only 18 years old, and is just 
starting out in life.
Tall and fairly well built, though he has a glass jaw and 
is prone to sickness, Kel is a real looker and considers 
himself a ladies man with neatly done red hair and dark 
green eyes.
```

Character 5 (Fenris):


```
Harold Harrison
1st level Lawful Fighter

STR 12        AC 12        HP 13         Speed 120' (40')
DEX 14 (+1)
CON 13 (+1)   To Hit +1    Untrained 17             
CHA 11        Mêlée +1     Trained 11    EXP 14%
INT 13 (+1)   Missile +2   Save 14
WIS 11

Skills: Climbing, Crafting, Jumping, Navigation,
   Piloting

Special Abilities: None

Attacks: Open Hand, hit +1 (off-hand -2), dmg 1d4

Equipment: None

Treasure: None

Background: Harold Harrison often looked to the sky as a child. He marveled 
at the magnificient airships crossing the sky. He worked hard and became a 
cabin boy aboard one of the Royal Air Force vessels. He was a quick lad, and 
picked up piloting and navigating as well as fighting. He earned the nickname 
Rook, or Rooks, from the crew since he seemed to have wings aboard ship, 
jumping and flying all over the place during battles, in addition to helping
pilot the craft.
Rooks has since finished his apprenticeship, and the R.A.F. certianly is calling 
to him, and there are a number of captains who would love to have him join 
their crew. Yet, adventure and a sense of excitement call Rooks. He has no 
doubt the air force will be there, but soemthing is calling him out to explore 
the world a bit first. A tall, lanky, young man with black hair and eyes, Rooks 
is quick with a smile and a loyal fighter, if a bit reckless.
```

Character 6 (Wystan):


```
Aloe Mossleaf
1st level Lawful Hobbit

STR 10        AC 13        HP 9          Speed 90' (30')
DEX 15 (+1)
CON 12        To Hit +1    Untrained 17             
CHA 14 (+1)   Mêlée +1     Trained 11    EXP 0%
INT 16 (+2)   Missile +3   Save 11
WIS 13 (+1)

Skills: Alertness, Climbing, Crafting, Gambling,
   Healing, Investigation, Knowledge, Legerdemain,
   Performance, Persuasion, Research, Stealth

Special Abilities: Stealth +3 (+6 in wooded areas),
   AC +2 vs. large creatures, +1 to hit with missile
   attacks, +1 to individual initiative

Attacks: Open Hand, hit +1 (off-hand -2), dmg 1d3

Equipment: None

Treasure: None

Background: Coming soon to a character sheet near you.
```


----------



## Jack Daniel (Apr 21, 2007)

*Introduction*

All right, five players is more than enough to get this party started.  Wystan, as soon as you check in on the OOC thread, I'll go ahead and write you into the plot ASAP.

First, some ground rules.  Playing by post takes time, such that two or even three days can go by sometimes before all the players respond with their actions.  I, too, might have stretches where I can't check these boards in as timely a fashion as I'd like.  So I'm going to keep this as simple and casual as possible.  

Rule number 1: If you'd like to quit the game, please don't disappear off the face of the earth.  Just say so.  No pressure, no hard feelings.  One little post (or even a PM) is enough.

Rule number 2: If one or two players have not yet replied, and it holds up the game for more than 2 or 3 days, you either A) forfeit your action/dialogue (if the current scene is not a combat scene), or B), if the party is in combat, I'll "NPC" your character for that round and use whatever action seems fitting.  I'll try to be fair, act in a manner consistent with your character, and avoid using up finite resources (like spells, magical ammo, scrolls and potions, and item charges) as much as possible -- players should always be the ones to decide when those things get used, even when the DM has to control the character for a little bit.

That's all.

==========

Now for some campaign details.

I figure, there are some things that everybody who lives on a particular planet ought to know.  Everybody who lives on Earth knows certain things about the people, the world, cultures, religions, plant and animal life, and every other topic under (and including) the sun.  These things are taken for granted.  And the more you narrow it down, to, say, "Western Civilization" or "Europeans" or "Americans" or whatever other cultural group, the more specific and detailed that taken-for-granted knowledge gets.

Obviously, I can't give you the whole planet Faerith in one message board post.  But if it were possible to distil the Encyclopedia Faeritha into a few key points, some things would definitely get mentioned.

Faerith is a world very much like our Earth, with seven continents: Lethandria (commonly just called "Lethand"), Tatiana, Oberonia, North Mercutia, South Mercutia, Polonia, and Antiborea.

Faerith is the third of eight known planets from the sun, the others being Odin, Freya, (then Faerith), Tyr, Thor, Njord, Loki, and Aegir.  Of these, Loki and Aegir are recent discoveries, spied through astronomers' telescopes.  The other planets were known to the ancients.

The present year is A.D. 1824.  "A.D." stands for _anno domini_ in Connajan, the common tongue of the continent of Lethand spoken by all educated clergy and scientists.  The nations of much of the southern part of Lethand, and even parts of island of Pensula, were once part of the great Connajan empire, which fell many centuries ago.  The "domini" in _anno domini_ refers to God, as most of the people of Lethand are monotheists.  The dominant religion is a faith called Trinitarianism, which teaches that God exists in three persons: Bahamut, the Great Dragon, who created the world with divine breath; Leviathan, the Great Serpent, who supports the existence of the world; and Alexander, the Great Warrior, who came to the world in human form some 1800 years ago to save it from evil.  (Needless to say, Alexander is a very common name in many Lethandrian cultures.)

Your characters all hail from an island known as Pensula, but it is rarely called that anymore.  People will speak fondly of "Old Pensula" when trying to be patriotic, but the fact is, the island kingdom is rent in twain, between Eckland in the north (called "Ecadia" in the formal Connajan) and Eorland in the south.  Eckland was once Pensula's northern farthing, but in 1735, the duke of Norshire, Sir Norman Merkedar, betrayed and murdered King Henry XXVIII and instigated open rebellion against the crown.  The First Civil War was a bitter affair, not least because Sir Merkedar had used religion to attain his position of power -- before becoming a duke, he had been a cardinal archbishop in the Connajan Church.  

The war ended in a draw, with Merkedar retaining control of Norshire (now Eckland), and new rulers ascending the throne of Eorland.  Sir Clarence Despent, a human fighter, and Lady Judith Allogarde, an elf from the western island of Parús, had both distinguished themselves in the war; and when they wed, Clarence was also given the throne.  King Clarence I was a kind and just ruler, but he was also shrewd when it came to international politics.  He split Eorland away from the Connajan Church and formed a national Church of Eorland.  He sent ships around the world to colonize (and sometimes even conquer), building his nation into a mighty mercantile empire.  He also placed many garrisons and guard-posts on the border between Eorland and Eckland, knowing full well that they might attack again.

When Clarence died, Queen Judith retained the throne.  She is hated by the elves of Parús for having married a human and condescended to become a leader of humans.  She is equally despised by the humanoid denizens of Eckland, for they remember well her valor in the wars.  But she is loved by the Eorlish people, who only speak of her with pride and affection.  

In 1792, the Eckish did attack again, this time under the rule of Sir Merkedar's grandson, Julian, now Duke Merkedar III.  This time, Eckland had made alliances with both Saird, a country on the mainland which is staunchly Connajan in its religion, and with Eorland's colonies in North Mercutia.  The end result of that war was, Eckland was almost completely destroyed; Merkedar III was killed; but the Mercutian colonies became independant of Eorlish rule.  

Geographically, much of Eorland and Eckland are separated by an east-west running mountain range known as the Belt.  The Belt is rugged and infested with monsters: goblins, giants, and according to some, even dragons.  The only known pass through this range which might be considered relatively safe (which still isn't saying much) is in the approximate geographic center of the Belt, just north of a bustling little mining town called Betoüs (that's a diaresis over the "u", not an umlat -- the town's name is pronounced "BAY-toe-us").  Betoüs was blitzkreiged and burned to the ground in both civil wars, but since the Second War, it has been rebuilt yet again, and it has become even more prosperous and populous.

It is in this town that you will begin your adventure.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Apr 21, 2007)

*Scene I*

Dammatis Personae:
 - Zarjilum Dor'kuzad, Dwarf
 - Lyhan, Faun
 - Dagon, Mage
 - Kel Vorath, Mage
 - Harold Harrison, Fighter

The five of you are old friends.  You all grew up in Betoüs for the most part, except for Zarjilum, who hails from a dwarven city in the Belt, and Lyhan, a faun whose people wander the Ancients' Forest to the south.  As a group, you've developed something of a reputation as trouble-shooters, and the folk of Betoüs know that when they have a problem, you and your company can mostly be counted on to solve it.  

Why, only yesterday, the five of you and the sixth member of your company, a Hobbit named Aloe Mossleaf, were sitting together in the Tommyknocker Tavern (a reputable establishment well-known for its excellent ales, stouts, and porters), trying to decide upon a name for your group.  A good name is absolutely necessary if you want to get into the mercenary adventuring business, after all.

"Light Warriors?"

"Ah.  It's been done."

"Hm.  Order of the Stick, then?"

"That doesn't even make any sense!"

"How about... Led Airship!?"

"That makes even _less_ sense!"

"All right, well if you're so smart, then _you_ think of something!"

And that was when things went to hell in a handbasket.  You see, it was at that moment that two dozen thuggish-looking ruffians, their faces covered in black masks, burst into the tavern and started jacking people left and right with saps.  Oh, you lot put up a good fight, to be sure (for a party that doesn't even have a group name yet, that is), but ultimately, there were just too many of them.

You were defeated.  Knocked unconsious and taken captive.  By whom, you have no idea.

==========

The five of you come to in a small, dank, smelly dungeon-cell, about 30' x 30'.  Your Hobbit compatriot, Aloe, is nowhere to be found.  There is but a single door in one wall, made of thick iron bars.  None of you are bound or gagged, but neither do you have any possessions beyond the clothes on your backs.  What do you do?


----------



## Fenris (Apr 21, 2007)

Harold sits up holding his head,

"I told you we should have called ourselves 'Led Airship'. This wouldn't have happend to "Led Airship'" he states as he staggers to the door to peer through the bars.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2007)

"Oh, do shut up about the bloody Airship, Harold.  If we'd been that then with our luck we would've been knocked out with LEAD pipes."

Kel gets up, dusting off his clothes (Unlike most mages, Kel dresses like a normal adventurer).  "Well then, which of you forgot to pay yer gambling debt?" He crosses his arms, looking at the others.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 22, 2007)

Harold starts patting down his clothes.
"Sorry, No mirror Kel" replies Harold with a mischievious grin.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2007)

The meticulous mage grins over at Rook "Well I can't break us out if I'm not properly groomed, so I guess we'll have to wait for Aloe to wake up and... Hey, where in Hades is the halfpint?"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Apr 22, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Harold sits up holding his head,
> 
> "I told you we should have called ourselves 'Led Airship'. This wouldn't have happend to "Led Airship'" he states as he staggers to the door to peer through the bars.



Looking around his surroundings with a scowl Dagon focuses on Harold as he addresses the group, and his frown only get deeper as he listens to his friend speak. "Enough of your foolishness Harold, now is not the time for quibbling over our team name"

Winking surreptitiously at the others Dagon focuses once again on Harold "Besides, I thought we'd settled on calling ourselves Dagon's Daggers".

Looking around their bleak cell Dagon lets out an exaggerated sigh "So who is going to pretend to be 'sick' so we can get out of this dump"


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Winking surreptitiously at the others Dagon focuses once again on Harold "Besides, I thought we'd settled on calling ourselves Dagon's Daggers".
> 
> Looking around their bleak cell Dagon lets out an exaggerated sigh "So who is going to pretend to be 'sick' so we can get out of this dump"




Kel rolls his eyes "Dagon's Daggers?  I swear, if you guys keep this up, I won't have to pretend...."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 22, 2007)

"Arrr.... My head hurts... I curse ya all tugs! I wish that a mortal spider poisons your offpring and a horse mounts your wifes! Your all doomed!" shouts the dwarf as he steps up, rubbing his head. "This could be avoided if we were knowed to be "Zajirlun and the fantastic four"


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2007)

Kel turns and bangs his head against the door "I told you guys we should've taught the dwarf how to count. Allright, all this name nonsense aside (I still say Kel's Hounds has a nice ring to it....), if Aloe's not here, then where is he, and why hasn't he gotten us out yet?"


----------



## Jack Daniel (Apr 22, 2007)

*Room 1 - Hour 1 - Turn 2*

It is at this point that you all hear a door slam, somewhere in the hall outside your cell.  The torchlight in the hall flickers and dances, and heavy footfalls echo off stone.  Soon, a gangly-limbed and green-skinned monster appears at the cell door, escorting a bound and gagged human.

The creature, most definitely an orc, shows off yellow fangs with his grin.  "All right, prisoners," he grunts, "I'm wise ta yer tricks, so ye'd best all back away, or I'll bash ye good!"  To accentuate his point, he takes a cat-o'-nine-tails and snaps it at the bars.

With deft and clever hands, he qickly slaps a key into the door, turns the lock, and shoves the human through cell door.  Before any of you can even hope to react, the door is shut and locked again, and the orc strolls away, laughing and jingling his key-ring.

The human prisoner, a scrawny fellow with long, sandy hair and blue eyes, looks up at you all pathetically.  The gag and the ropes are too tight to struggle against, and he can do nothing more than lie on the filthy stone floor.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 22, 2007)

"Le my help ya tinny fela" says the dwarf as he unties the newcomer.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Apr 22, 2007)

*Room 1 - Hour 1 - Turn 2*

Zajirlum makes quick work of the ropes and cloth.  The human stands up, dusts himself off, and flashes an endearing grin.  "Oy, thanks, mate!  Can't tell ya jus' 'how grateful I am fer that.  That bloody jailer... you know, the orcish fellow?  I saw 'im takin' to some kobolds while I was bein' frog-marched in here, an' they called 'im 'George'... anyway, that bloody orc, George, 'e really roughed me up good before dumping me in here with all of you."  The human gives a shudder and winces at the memory.  "Anyway... the name's Axel.  At yer service, gov'ner."

[DM's note: Axel rolls a 9 on a charisma check, a failure by a margin of -8.  
The results of your wisdom checks are as follows:
Zajirlum, 8; failure by -9.
Lyhan, 7; failure by -10.
Dagon, 18; success by +1.
Kel Vorath, 17; exact success.
Harold Harrison, 12; failure by -5.]

The demi-humans, Zajirlum and Lyhan, seem quite taken with the charismatic human.  The fighter and the two mages are both initially rather suspicious, detecting something... off... about his overly friendly manner.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 22, 2007)

"Im Zajirlun, tha plasure is all yar" says the dwarf as he slaps the thin humans back with all his strenght. Slaping backs as hard as you can is an old tradition in Zajirluns town. 
The dwarf looks at his companions with a simle, but it turns to a dubitative face as he sees the suspicious looks in three of his comrades.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2007)

"Yes, Welcome to the party, man." Kel says, thumping the man on the back with as much force as the dwarf and exchanging a meaningful look with Rook, and a slight nod while 'Axel' recovers from the blow (meaninglay along).

(OOC: I just checked and apparently Kel the black mage is our strongest party member)


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Apr 23, 2007)

Dagon smiles at the newcomer and stares intently at their new cell mate "So Axel, do you have any idea why we're being held against out will, or where exactly we are?"


----------



## Jack Daniel (Apr 23, 2007)

*Room 1 - Hour 1 - Turn 2*

After receiving two hearty thumps on the back, Axel stumbles forward, and then falls over.  A little miffed, he scrambles to his feet and once again tries (in vain) to clean the filth of the dungeon floor off of his already shabby clothes.

[Dagon's Intimidation check with aid bonuses from Kel and Zajirlum: 20  Passes by +3.
Axel's wisdom save: 4.  Fails by -10.]

"Ah, er, well... yes.  I mean, I've heard rumors, that is.  Can't be sure, o' course, since it's only hearsay.  Word on the street, if you catch my meaning?"  Axel gives a nervous laugh and coughs a couple of times.  "I mean, we're in a dungeon, see?  Well, that's obvious, I know -- I'm not tryin' ta sound stupid or anythin' here, but just, just hear me out, okay?"  He's obviously nervous now, and it's making him babble.  "There've been rumors, hear?  Back in Betoüs, I mean, there were rumors floating around certain... sections of society that ain't called polite, if you catch my meaning?  Well, the long and the short of it is, people 'ave been getting jacked-and-snatched by some magician or wizard or summ'at who lives up in the mountains, off the north pass.  I'd guess we're in _his_ dungeon."  With that, Axel gives a forlorn groan and sinks to his knees.  "We're gonners... I just know it!"

==========

[OOC: Yep, Jemal, looks like it.  Given your "glass jaw" constitution, you're probably going to want to take advantage of that strength by using a composite bow or thrown weapons.  When you eventually get ahold of weapons, that is.  Hey, at least you've got the dexterity to be half-way decent with missile attacks, right?]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 23, 2007)

"Ya seems a little nervous dont ya?" says Zajirlum as he glances at his companions "Wont you be hidding something in that little and crunchable head of yars ah?"  says the dwarf while he puts his heavy hand over Alex shoulder.

OOC: i think i dont need to sense he is hidding something don i? I will try another intimidation check on the poor guy


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 24, 2007)

OOC: just wanted to give an UP!


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2007)

Kel looks out the bars, trying to see if there is a guard within hearing range.  If he sees/hears one, he'll motion the others to settle down.  Otherwise, he walks over and stops Zajirlum for a moment "Look, if you don't tell us what's up, I'll have to let old Z here have his way with you, and I'd rather not do that... I mean, you're a prisoner like us, RIGHT?  We should be sticking together.  If there's ANYTHING else you knew, or even thought you knew, you'd tell us... right?"

OOC: Kel's got Persuassion, would you allow it to synergize with Zajirlum's Intimidate for a little Good cop/Bad Cop?

PS - We need a nickname for Zajirlum.   How bout "beard boy"?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 24, 2007)

OOC: Old Z sounds nice and powerfull at the same time.  ^^

"Alright alright... I think you wont let me crush his head like a watermelon wont ya?" the dwarf looks at Kel with suplicant face. "Ah well... Maybe latter then..." he walks aside and kicks a little rock, with his hands in his pockets.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Apr 24, 2007)

*Room 1 - Hour 1 - Turn 2*

[Zajirlum's Intimidation roll = 2.  Fails by -15.
Kel's Persuasion roll = 12.  Passes by +1.
Axel's wisdom save = 11.  Fails by -3.]

"All right, all right, no trouble!" says Axel, holding up both hands in supplication.  "Look, all I know is, this place belongs to some bloke called Thames, Xander Thames, and that he's supposed to be some kind of wizard!  That's all, really!"

Soon, the hallway door creaks open again, and George the orc returns, carrying a large basket.  The guard waddles up to the bars and dumps the basket through -- the contents, half a dozen loaves of stale, crusty bread -- spill out onto the filthy floor.  As George walks away, he laughs over his shoulder, "Enjoy yer meals, meat!  It'll be yer last fer a while!  Haw, haw, haw..."

In a flash, Axel dives on the bread and starts scooping up loaves.  "Mine!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 24, 2007)

"Move aside ya filthy rat" Zajirlun shouts and tries to strangle him from behind.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Apr 24, 2007)

*Room 1 - Hour 1 - Turn 3 - COMBAT ROUND 0 (Surprise Round)*

[Axel rolls Alertness 6 and fails to notice you.  He is surprised.

Initiatve:
Axel - 7
PCs - 6]

Zajirlum, already within 5' of Axel, attempts to grapple him.  [Roll to hit: 9, miss.]

Kel, Dagon, Harold, and Lyhan may all act on the surprise round before regular combat begins.

[OOC: If you want a personalized "mini" to represent your character, just attach an 8-bit sprite of some kind, no bigger than 16x16 pixels, to one of your posts.]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Apr 24, 2007)

OOC: Does Dagon have any spells memorised?


----------



## Jack Daniel (Apr 24, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> OOC: Does Dagon have any spells memorised?




[No, none of the casters have their first spell-books yet.]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 25, 2007)

OOC: Another UP! Last time it worked


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2007)

Kel shakes his head "Let him have the damned bread, Zajirlum.  Are you going to roll around on the floor fighting for scraps, or are we going to figure a way out of here?"


----------



## Fenris (Apr 25, 2007)

Harold walks over and kicks Axel in the side "Get up, both of you. We eat together, we stay together and we survive together. Kel is right, we need to figure out how to get out, and why we are here. We have some value to them or we'd be dead"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Apr 25, 2007)

Frozen in indecision Dagon watches hopefully as Kel and Harold deal to the greedy Axel.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 25, 2007)

"ARRr! Take this ya rat scum!" moans Zajirlum as he fights Alex. Then he hears Kel and stop fighting. "Ah... Alrigth...." and then he punch Alex in his stomach. "You deserve it He he... "


----------



## Jack Daniel (Apr 26, 2007)

*Room 1 - Hour 1 - Turn 3 - COMBAT ROUND 0*

Dagon does nothing, frozen with indecision, while Lyhan watches silently, leaning against the wall in utter disinterest.
Harold, also already within 5' of Axel, kicks him [Open-hand strike, roll 18 = hit.  Axel takes 3 points of subdual damage.]


----------



## Jack Daniel (Apr 26, 2007)

*Room 1 - Hour 1 - Turn 3 - COMBAT ROUND 1*

Initiative 7

Axel, reeling and humiliated, slumps to the ground.  "All right, fine.  You win--"

Initiative 6

The fight is over before it began, but Zajirlum gives the greedy scoundrel a parting shot for good measure.  [17 = hit, Axel takes 3 subdual damage].  Axel goes out like a light, very unconsious.

The party earns 10 EXP.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Apr 26, 2007)

*Room 1 - Hour 1 - Turn 4*

The door to the outer hall opens yet again, and George the orc comes storming in.  "Oy, cut that racket!  If I hear one more noise from you lot, it'll be the _salt mines_ fer ya!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 26, 2007)

"It was that rat ya brought in here, but im done with him now" answer Zajirlum


----------



## Jemal (Apr 26, 2007)

Kel, beside the door, glances at the other party members, and prepares to clobber George on the back of the head if he turns away (Assuming the others seem ok with it).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 26, 2007)

"Hey grunt, why dont ya take this corpse out of here, its going to stink soon" Zajirlun says to his captor, as he starts to pick up the unconsious Alex.

OOC: If old Z can fool the orc he will enter the cell, and Kel could take him by the back


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Apr 26, 2007)

Dagon watches events unfold with keen anticipation ready to leap into the fray if the Orc enters the room.

_I won't fail the group a second time, come what may_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 27, 2007)

OOC: Up ya go mates!


----------



## Jack Daniel (Apr 28, 2007)

*Room 1 - Hour 1 - Turn 4 - COMBAT ROUND 0*

Sure enough, George growls, "Right, that's it then!  Come on... time ta shackle ye all and get ye ta work!"  Taking up a stout chain of manacles, he unlocks the door and enters the cell.  Unfortunately for the orc, though, he wasn't expecting to get jumped.  [Alertness 10 = fails by -1.]  Ergo, the party not only wins the initiative, they also attack with surprise.

Initiative:
Party, 6
George, 2

Round 0 - Zajirlum attempts to distract George [16 = success by +5].  George is now distracted (AC -2).
Kel and Dagon move to the door and engage George in melee.
Lyhan does nothing.
Harold attacks george from behind (+4 bonus).  [8 = miss].

Round 1 - Kel attacks george from behind.  [26 = critical hit!  George takes 4 subdual damage.]  

Delivering a perfect chop to the back of George's neck, Kel causes the orc to drop like a stone.  George is defeated [and the party earns 30 EXP].

The cell door is now unlocked.  There are an unconscious Axel and an unconscious George on the ground.  All party members are uninjured.  What do you do?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 28, 2007)

"Great! Thats the spirit mates! Now lets kill these two insects" says Zajirlun happily, as he steps behind the orc for delivering a coup de grace. "The old neck dislocation should do tha trick" He grabs George head.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

"HAI-YA!" *CHOP*

Kel grins smuggly as George hits the ground.  "Stupid Orcs."  He grabs the door and peeks outside to look around for other guards (And keep it from closing).

To Zajirlun's statement : "Don't kill Axel, we're not sure that he ISN'T just an innocent prisoner.  Leave him with the door open, maybe he'll give them something else to worry about when he wakes up... Is someone going to loot the Orc, or do I have to do ALL the work?"  Kel's half-grin and raised eyebrow accentuate his sarcastic humour.

 ooc: too bad we can't multiclass, I think this guy would make an awesome monk/mage.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 30, 2007)

"Nah, you've done enough Kel, just keep an eye out for George's friends" says Harold bending down to recover the key ring, and do a quick pat down of George before securing the orc in the manacles.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Apr 30, 2007)

A bit disappointed with the suddenness of the victory, Dagon takes a calming breath attempting to slow his rapidily beating heart. 

Hearing Zajirlun's suggestion Dagon smiles mirthlessly "Yes Zajirlun, do kill the vermin then we can be on our way" moving over to the door Dagon peeks out into the hallway.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Apr 30, 2007)

*Room 1 - Hour 1 - Turn 4*

Zajirlum grips George by the head and gives the foul orc a good, swift twist.  With a sickening "crack", the orc's neck is broken, and the dwarf drops the corpse, now bleeding black from the mouth, onto the stone floor.

Harold, meanwhile, decides to loot George's body and recovers the key ring, the cat-o'-nine-tails, three sets of chains with manacles, and a single glass phial containing a syrupy red liquid.

Kel and Dagon peek out the cell door.  You find yourselves in a hallway, ten feet wide and thirty feet long, with a single wooden door on the hallway's right end.  The door is made of thick wood, with a stout cast-iron ring for a handle.  The hall is lit by a single torch on an iron wall-sconce, just opposite your cell door.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 30, 2007)

"'Crack' is the last noise you will ever do meat bag." Zajirlun says to the dead orc. Then he ask "Could ya give me one of thouse sets of chains with manacles Harold?, they could be usefull as weapons... Or I could make some sort of flail with them and the torch there... i think" the dwarf takes his beard dubitative.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 30, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Sorry about that silence. I was subscribed to teh other thread, but as there havn't been any post telling it had started, I miss completly the first post edit. I subscribed to this thread. I'll post later today once I've catch up with teh actions.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Velmont (Apr 30, 2007)

"And that torch, we should leave it there. If we want to get out of here unnotice, we should not carry a ligth around, it is a beacon that tells someone is moving around. The important thing, is to be quiet." Lyhan approach teh dorr and listen what noise he can hear on the other side.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 1, 2007)

"I mean to use it as a stick, not seted on fire fella. That is if I have some tools..." says the dwarf examining the chains.

OOC: Is there any possibility to make a flail out of thouse materials?


----------



## Jemal (May 1, 2007)

OOC: THe door to the cell is currently open, with Kel and Dagon looking out.  Did you mean you were listening to the door at the end of the hallway?

Kel steps outside of the cell, heading for the door and looking around.  If there are bars/window grate in the door, he'll look through.


----------



## Velmont (May 1, 2007)

OOC: Yeap, teh door at the end of teh hallway, not the cell door.


----------



## Jack Daniel (May 1, 2007)

*Room 1 - Hour 1 - Turn 4*

The hallway door has no windows, holes, or cracks big enough to peek through.  It's also made of thick oaken planks, so listening through it would be difficult.  (At the moment, none of you can hear anything on the other side.)

Zajirlum attempts to make an improvised flail out of the manacles and the torch.  First, he puts out the torch.  It's now almost pitch black in the hallway (only Zajirlum and Lyhan can see now, thanks to infravision -- the rest of you can only see the outline of torchlight coming from beyond the hallway door).  Zajirlum is trained in Crafting (TN 11), but he takes a -3 penalty for not having any tools handy.  [Roll 17 + 1 Int - 3 no tools = 15, success.]  Zajirlum now has an improvised flail (one-handed melee, damage 1d4+1 bludgeoning).


----------



## Jemal (May 1, 2007)

Kel curses slightly when the light goes out "thank you so very much for the warning"  He sighes an fumbles aroun for the handle. "Well, may as well head out, nothing more we can do in here..." And with that he attempts to open the door part-way without making much noise and peek/listen out into the hall.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 1, 2007)

Admiring his craft, Zajirlun wields his flail, totaly distracted. Then he realice that the room is dark and that his human fellows cant see anything. "Haha now your blind as moles!" the dwarf laugh. "Never mind, I will go in tha front with my flail!" old Z sugest as he aproach Kel, who was opening the door


----------



## Velmont (May 1, 2007)

Lyhand answer to Zajirlun "I'm not blind in these darkness, and you do enough noise like that with that chain."  He then add to Kel "Let me go first, after all, that's my speciality." tells Lyhan, taking the lead. He quicky inspect the door to make sure it is not lock and open it slitghly, trying to indentify what on teh other side without being spotted.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 1, 2007)

Dagon happily take his position in the rear of the group eager to leave the dungeons behind.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 2, 2007)

"Move aside Faun! Dwarf coming through!" says Zajirlun as he walks through the door, pushing his partner aside. Once on the other side he wields his flail with frenzy, prepared for battle.


----------



## Velmont (May 2, 2007)

Lyhan stop the dwarf. "What are you doing, getting us kill? It's not with that improvised weapon you could handle alone a small troop of guards."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 2, 2007)

Like a child whos toy has been deride, the dwarf lower his head and his weapon, and go back inside.


----------



## Velmont (May 2, 2007)

Lyhan, the dwarf now calmed, look again on teh other sid eof the door, in hope no one have been alerted by the dwarf's noise.


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2007)

Kel Chuckles and pats Zajirlum on the back as the dwarf takes his place beside the mage. "Don't worry, Old Z, I'll give you first crack at the next TWO orcs we meet."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 2, 2007)

The eyes of the dwarf shine after hearing  the wizard "Thats Great! Old Z will be smashing heads soon enogh! Thanks mate! You know how to cheer me up! Ha ha"  the dwarf says, happily.


----------



## Jack Daniel (May 2, 2007)

*Room 3 - Hour 1 - Turn 5*

Kel cracks the door and Lyhan steps forward to peek through, but sure enough, the dwarf has been noisy enough that there's no pretense of stealth to all this action.  As soon as Lyhan looks through the door, he sees a quartet of short, squat, red-skinned goblinoids with comically round bodies and spindly arms and legs.  The lead kobold (for they are, of course, kobolds) gives a cowardly squeak and turns to flee, but his three fellows are aparently more confident in their numbers -- they all snarl at you and start mashing their fists into their palms, eager for a brawl.  

The kobolds win the initiative, and their actions are as follows:

Kobold 1 moves towards the door on the far side of this corridor (which is 10' x 20', by the by) and opens it.
Kobolds 2-4 advance down the hall, and Kobols 2 and 3 move into mêlée range with Lyhan and Zajirlum.


----------



## Velmont (May 2, 2007)

"Z, make a way, that kobold must not warn anyone." If there is a way to the Kobold 1, Lyhan will try to go and attack him, avoind any attack from the otehr if he can. If teh path is blocked, he will try to make a way.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 3, 2007)

"This will by yar End!" the dwarf shout, before atacking the kobold with his flail


----------



## Fenris (May 3, 2007)

Rooks will move up if Lyhan makes it through and hit a kobold


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 3, 2007)

Stuck at the rear of the group Dagon can only curse in frustration while he waits for an opportunaty to be useful "Drat if only I had something to throw at the filthy rodents"


----------



## Jemal (May 3, 2007)

Kel quickly glances around for something to throw (rock, manacles, boot?) If he sees nothing, he jumps through the doorway to tackle one of the kobold's. (normal attack). 

If he DOES see something throwable as a weapon (Was the bread on a plate or something?) He'll pick it up and try to wing it at the fleeing one.


----------



## Jack Daniel (May 3, 2007)

*Room 3 - Hour 1 - Turn 5 - Rounds 1, 2*

Okay, the party's actions are as follows:
Lyhan wants to tumble past the kobolds to engage kobold #1 in mêlée.
Zajirlum wants to attack with his flail.
"Rooks" wants to make a 5' step in and attack.
Kel and Dagon both look for something to throw.

In an OD&D combat (as those of you who are familiar with it already know, I'm sure), everything has to happen in phases, in the following order: movement, shooting, casting, melee.  So this is how it goes down.

First, Lyhan attempts to use Acrobatics to move past the line of kobolds.  This is a Dex check (+2) against a trained skill (TN 11).  Lyhan's roll [9, + 2 Dex] hits it exactly.  He flips past the kobolds and moves 15' down the hallway.  He is now engaged in mêlée with kobold #1.

Second, Dagon and Kel return to the cell and arm themselves with the remaining two sets of manacles that were on George's body.  This is all they can do this round.

Zajirlum attacks kobold #3 with his improvised flail.  His roll [10, + 2 mêlée attack] hits.  The kobold takes 4 damage and drops to the ground, as good as dead.

Rooks makes a 5' adjustment and attacks kobold #2 with an open-hand strike.  His attack roll is a natural 20 - a critical hit!  The kobold takes 7 damage and dies instantly.

*Round 2*

Kobold #4 makes a 5' step forward and attacks Zajirlum with a fist.  The kobold's attack roll of 4 is a miss.

Kobold #1 turns and punches at Lyhan.  This kobold's attack of 17 hits.  Lyhan takes 2 points of damage.


----------



## Jemal (May 3, 2007)

Kel returns to the corridor, brandishing his chain.  Seeing the kobolds are well in hand, though, he just stays out of the way, though grateful that he's now armed with something a little better than his open fist.. though he IS pretty good in a brawl.


----------



## Velmont (May 3, 2007)

Lyhan will try to hit his kobold with his fist, as he has no better weapon.


----------



## Fenris (May 3, 2007)

Harold moves past the kobold by the door (#4), and heads over to help out Lyhan, punching the kobold (#1) if he can reach him.

OOC: Now that was a punch!


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 3, 2007)

OOC: Indeed XD

Zajirlun engages the next kobold, wielding his flail like a mad man
"You are death!" he shouts as he atacks


----------



## Jack Daniel (May 4, 2007)

*Room 3 - Hour 1 - Turn 5 - Round 2*

Okay.  Kel moves into the corridor again and does nothing.  Harold moves ahead and engages kobold #1 (he can't attack because the door and Lyhan both obstruct a charge).

Lyhan punches kobold #1 and Zajirlum punches kobold #4.  Lyhan's attack [roll 14, +1 to hit = 15, hit] results in 1 point of damage.  The kobold is injured, but still fighting.

Zajirlum's attack [roll 11, +2 to hit = 13, hit] deals 4 damage to kobold #4 who dies, bludgeoned to death from a braining to the noggin.

(I'll wait a while for Raven to declare Dagon's action, if any, before moving on to round 3.)


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 5, 2007)

Seizing the manacles firmly in his right hand Dagon moves into the kobold infested room and seeks to aid one of his companions with a well placed blow.


----------



## Jack Daniel (May 6, 2007)

*Room 3 - Hour 1 - Turn 5 - Round 3*

All right, so Dagon's action is to move 30' forward and occupy the space between Rooks and Lyhan, entering melee range with the final kobold.

At the beginning of round 3, the kornered kobold realizes that escape isn't an option, so he swings wildly -- a punch at Harold and an off-hand punch at Lyhan.  The first attack roll is a 16 (a hit, 2 damage to Rooks) and the second is a natural 20 (of all the luck, eh?), a critical hit for 3 damage to Lyhan.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 6, 2007)

Seeing the doughty kobold warrior lash out at his friends, Dagon smiles wickedly at the little reptillian while bringing his manacles down in a two-handed overhead strike "You're a tough little bugger aren't you"


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 7, 2007)

Zajirlun charges to the helpless kobold. "Death!!"


----------



## Fenris (May 7, 2007)

Harold joins into the fracas, returning a blow to the kobold while shushing the bellowing dwarf.


----------



## Velmont (May 7, 2007)

"That little rats!" tells Lyhan, angry at the wound he just got. He kick his opponnent in the belly.


----------



## Jemal (May 7, 2007)

Kel moves forward "Stop shouting, you wanna bring the hole place down here?"  If he sees a chance, he tosses his manacles to an unarmed member who's got a shot at the kobold.


----------



## Jack Daniel (May 7, 2007)

*Room 3 - Hour 1 - Turn 5 - Round 3*

Kel and Zajirlum move forward to join their allies and wind up behind Dagon and Lyhan.  Dagon is the first to act in hand-to-hand combat and his attack roll, 14, is a hit with the manacles for 2 damage.  The final kobold drops to the floor, bleeding from the head.

(The party earns 30 EXP.)

Four unarmed kobold corpses now lie before you.  Torchlight flickers beyond the eastern door, which is just as sturdy as the one between rooms 2 and 3.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 7, 2007)

Zajirlun tries to be lower his voice. "Should we keep moving next door?" he ask his partners, as he admires his bloodstained flail "This end up  beeing a prety usefull weapon" he says to himself


----------



## Jemal (May 8, 2007)

Kel looks at the doorway "Well, Lyhan, Doors are your thing, aren't they?  And please, people can we try to keep it down a bit?  We're trying to escape, here.  Oh, and by the way, next room we DON'T put out the torch."


----------



## Velmont (May 8, 2007)

Lyhan nods at Kel. He takes some time to listen on what there is on the other side before opening it slowly to spy on teh other side.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 9, 2007)

Zajirlun steps behind the Lyhan ready to smash... things. The adrenaline runing in his veins is unstopable. Well... a good hit on the head could stop it though.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 11, 2007)

OOC: UP people!


----------



## Jack Daniel (May 11, 2007)

*Room 3 - Hour 1 - Turn 6*

Lyhan listens at the door on the eastern side of Room 3 (Alertness 19, passes by +8).  You hear the scuffling of feet on stone on the far side of the door.  One of the half-dead kobolds at your feet gives a spastic twitch and gurgles incoherently.


----------



## Velmont (May 11, 2007)

"There seems a lto of action behind that door" whispers Lyhan.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 11, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "There seems a lto of action behind that door" whispers Lyhan.



Gripping his blood stained manacles Dagon speaks in a whisper to his companions "Then lets be friendly and say hi"


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 12, 2007)

"Let me go first, Let me go first!" says the enthusiastic dwarf, wielding his weapon hazardously


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 14, 2007)

Dont let me hanging there alone guys!


----------



## Fenris (May 14, 2007)

Harold stomps on the gurlging kobolds throat to silence him. He then carefully tests the door, if it is unlocked he will open it to let Old Z charge in.

[sblock] If the door is locked he'll search the kobolds for keys [/sblock]


----------



## Jack Daniel (May 15, 2007)

*Room 4 - Hour 2 - Turn 1 - Round 1*

"Z" bursts through the door -- it's unlocked -- and into a 30' x 40' room, well-lit by torches on stands.  Arrayed along the eastern and southern walls are armory stands, some holding leather jerkins and others sporting chainmail corselets, most sized for humans but some for dwarf- and hobbit- (or to be more accurate, orc- and kobold-) sized humanoids.

However, just at the same moment you five are coming in through the door on the north side of the west wall, a door farther south along the same wall is opening up, and in come two muscular humans, armed only with studded leather punching-gloves.  The two humans start with surprise upon seeing Zajirlum rush into the room, but they react quickly.  One of them cries, "Escape!  The prisoners are escaping!  Go, Jeval, sound the alarm!" and he steps forward to attack, while his companion turns to flee.

What's more, the two humans win the initiative, so Jeval vanishes into the next room, while the unnamed guard closes 5' and offers "Z" a one-two punch.  His right hook (10 to-hit) is a miss, but his left cross (15 to-hit) catches the dwarf squarely on the nose.  Zajirlum takes 2 points of bludgeoning damage.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 15, 2007)

"Arg! My beautifull nose! Ya bastard!" roars the dwarf as he tries to hit the human with his flail.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 15, 2007)

Having no recourse but to chase the fleeing guard Dagon clutches the manacles in his right hand as he sprints down the corridor after the fleeing guard.


----------



## Velmont (May 15, 2007)

Lyhan follow Dagon and the other guard, leaving the first guard to teh others.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 17, 2007)

OOC: Up we go!


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 20, 2007)

Another Up =P


----------



## Jemal (May 21, 2007)

Kel hurls himself forward, smashing the guard in the face with his swinging chain "Someone stop that other one!" He starts shouting, only to notice Lyhan and Dagon passing by.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 26, 2007)

UP!


----------



## Jemal (May 26, 2007)

Who're we waiting on?  Maybe MR Whiskey should institute a time limit?


----------



## Jemal (May 29, 2007)

Hey Sanka, We dead, mon?


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 29, 2007)

What happened to this? It was interesting =(


----------



## Jemal (May 29, 2007)

Well, everybody's still Around & Active, except the DM who hasn't been on in almost a week, and hasn't posted HERE in 2 weeks.


----------



## Velmont (May 29, 2007)

I'm not gone...


----------



## Fenris (May 30, 2007)

Present ans waiting


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 30, 2007)

I'm here too


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 30, 2007)

Jack is mising. Should we search for him at the end of the world on a pirate ship?


----------

